# Singatirin 270 Honyaki Sujihiki



## mano (Jul 26, 2013)

Maxims V2 honyaki Singatirins are gyotos are getting some good love on KKF and the suji is the best knife of its type Ive used. 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/singatirin-honyaki-270-mm-wa-sujihiki/

His measurements probably done with calipers- were pretty close to mine, with the exception of length, 282mm. I used a tape measure.

Blade Height at Heel- 38.1mm
Width of Spine at Handle- 3,6 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel- 3,3mm
Width of Spine at Middle- 1,9mm
Width of Spine 1cm from the tip- 1 mm





Like most all was this is a blade heavy knife and the balance point is a click north of my thumb using a pinch grip. The thinner/lighter burnt chestnut handle suited me better than a number of the heavier custom handled knives Ive owned. At 156 grams the Singatirin is light, nimble but has enough weight for a solid feel. 


Fit and finish are very good. The spine and choil are smooth and rounded. The only other honyaki I owned had a distinct wavy oil quenched hamon line. The Singitirins faint mizu-honyaki hamon is even more difficult to see as the blade develops a patina. 


I loved the profile of the Kanemasa 270 suji I just sold and this comes in a close second as its not as flat toward the tip. When using the Singatirin as a proper slicer it beats the few others Ive owned: Konosuke 300 white #2 and a Misono UX10. The choil shots show how thin it is behind the edge. 


For the past six weeks Ive been using this as much as possible for a home cook. Edge retention is excellent so far. It still push cuts paper, passes the Salty tomato test and shows no sign of edge wear. There was some micro-chipping when I first used it, but none after a touch up and putting on a microbevel. For me, it has the right amount of toothiness.

The Singitirin suji is a great pull slicer. With the extra length, most of the time it takes only one stroke to complete a cut. Push cutting is pretty easy, too.

Food separation is very good with most all proteins. Using a light grip, it slides through fish and beef loins. A few extra strokes were needed to slice a deli type turkey breast. There is slight stiction with some fruits and a fair amount with potatoes. 

My only gripe is the extra 12mm. For me, 270 is ideal and because I'm getting rid of all but the 6-7 knives I plan to keep forever, my search for the ideal 270 sujihiki may not be over. I'll give the Singitirin more time because it is such a good knife. Take this review for what it is from a home cook with limited Japanese knife knowledge and experience. Id really like to see a review from a pro cook. 

Final words: Maxim rules.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice review, thanks Mano.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Mano! I've still been enjoying my Singatirin gyuto as well!

Cheers!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 29, 2013)

I love how the handles have a lighter bit near the ferrule, it's almost like spacer


----------



## tk59 (Jul 29, 2013)

When I think of the Salty tomato test, I think of a knife falling through a tomato without slicing. No knife will do that after six weeks of work and the Singitirin is no exception. So I'm wondering what you meant. Is it the slicing of a free standing half tomato while it's sitting on a board?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mano, nice looking suji! I remember you talking about your search for a great 270 suji when we meet at the ECG you hosted. Glad you found one, and hopefully you can come to "peace" with the little added length.


----------

